# A little helpy helpy....



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright, I am still on Shift3r ROM since I just got content with what it offered, and have gotten out of touch with what is even offered anymore in terms of ROMs.

So I have got a few questions.

First, what the heck happened to DroidTh3ory and his ROM's?
Second, what ROM's that are currently out are compatible with the new .902 update?
Third, once I find a ROM, how do I get there with the new update?

I am guessing on the third one that I will have to use the R3l3as3d tool to revert back to stock .893 and then forever root and then update to .902 and then flash my compatible ROM <----Is that correct?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Th3ory left because of stuff thst happened in the nexus forum. I dont know the whole story so i cant comment.

As for if a rom is using the new update thats easy. Only roms being updated is eclipse and ics by dhacker. There are no other roms.

To go back to stock then you can firever root and do the update. Im not 100% sure. I was on cheesecake and just updated to 901.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I hate to hear that about DT. I really liked his ROMS and sense of humor. I guess I am going to have to switch over to Eclipse then. Thank you for the update and info. I guess I will do a little more research on how to get to .902 with root and ROM.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

FYI the 901 compatable Theory Rom Kinetx works with 902 as well. Yes development for it is dead, but honestly what more is there to develop from gingerbread? Dhacker just about has ICS4BIONIC working and the next logical update from Moto will be ICS. Try both and find what you like best....no reason to feel like eclipse is the ONLY option moving forward before a finished ICS rom.


----------



## PsychoFox (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been using Kinetx with the ICS theme, and it was extremely stable and nice. But, now that DHacker's ICS has stable 3G and 4G, I've been using that as my daily driver. It's incredibly stable, and is extremely smooth. The only downside is no camera, and no MyVerizon app. I liked to use it to keep track of my usage and pay my bill.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

yes I recommend that you update to ICS or stay with eclipse. I give you forewarning that ICS is NOT stable when it comes to data. 4GLTE tends to drop if you do not live in a great coverage area. Dhacker29 is working on this but there is no telling when it will be fixed because the issue is not easy to track down. I have been working with him on this issue. The good news it that 3G is way better and is usable for daily use. You may need to do some toggling in your settings to get it working. Eclipse is always in the works and he does his best to stay up to date with the OTA's.


----------

